# Holy Sh*t, let's go Pens!!!!!!!!!!



## Zman (May 10, 2008)

Holy Shit, let's go Pens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek777 (May 10, 2008)

pens are the most hypocritical and least deserving team ever.
oh, lemieux and jagr were untouchable, you couldnt breathe on them without the pens whining, and now the same with olympic swan diver crosby and malkin (though malkin is a solid player), but they had cheapshot artists and career enders samuelsson and kasparaitis (anyone remember cam neely?) and orpik and laraque now? [-X 
tell me why lemieux was so universally acknowledged when he was playing by most hockey fans as one of the greatest ever to play the game, and why crosby is universally hated by every hockey fan not in pittsburgh (and some in pittsburgh) even though he shows some of the same talent? and trust me, its not because theyre jealous.
even if the flyers lose to the pens, there is no way that the pens will survive the octopus!


----------



## DahFISH (May 10, 2008)

well said Derek and I totally agree! =D>


----------



## Zman (May 10, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> pens are the most hypocritical and least deserving team ever.
> oh, lemieux and jagr were untouchable, you couldnt breathe on them without the pens whining, and now the same with olympic swan diver crosby and malkin (though malkin is a solid player), but they had cheapshot artists and career enders samuelsson and kasparaitis (anyone remember cam neely?) and orpik and laraque now? [-X
> tell me why lemieux was so universally acknowledged when he was playing by most hockey fans as one of the greatest ever to play the game, and why crosby is universally hated by every hockey fan not in pittsburgh (and some in pittsburgh) even though he shows some of the same talent? and trust me, its not because theyre jealous.
> even if the flyers lose to the pens, there is no way that the pens will survive the octopus!




Holy s**t, let's go Pens!!!!!!!!!!




[/quote]


----------



## redbug (May 10, 2008)

Marty played like crap last night I hope he gets back in form. 
Cindy Crosby got her goal and only took a few dives I' sure she will be a whining beioch before the series is over


----------



## jkbirocz (May 10, 2008)

What the hell is that duck holding :?:


----------



## mtnman (May 11, 2008)

Zman I agree with you and all I can say is Holy Sh*t, Lets Go Pens !!!!!!! And as for Sydney Crosbys whining, He can whine all he wants as far as im concerned as long as he keeps scoring goals like he does. Anyone that would criticize Crosby apparently either dont know a thing about hockey or they are jealous there team doesnt have a player as good as him!!!! I will say good luck to both teams but I still must say LETS GO PENS!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 11, 2008)

Well put MtnMan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Derek777 (May 11, 2008)

mtnman said:


> He can whine all he wants as far as im concerned as long as he keeps scoring goals like he does. Anyone that would criticize Crosby apparently either dont know a thing about hockey or they are jealous there team doesnt have a player as good as him!!!!quote]
> 
> are you freakin kidding me? i happen to know a bit about hockey, and about great players, as i was born in CANADA, grew up in calgary and edmonton during the oilers great years with hmm lets see, some of the *ALL TIME GREATS TO EVER LACE UP SKATES AND PLAY THE GAME*, like gretzky, kurri, coffey, messier, etc, and i can tell you although there was always animosity towards the other teams players, there was always the respect because they were great players, and had class, and played the game hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtnman (May 11, 2008)

I dont know everything about hockey but I do know enough to say UHOH-2-0!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnman (May 12, 2008)

In state rivalries are great.


----------



## bcritch (May 12, 2008)

We need a Jersey guys input here :lol: 

Let's go FLYERS :lol: 

The Flyers will turn things around when they get back to Philly. They didn't play their best games in Pitt and they hung in there. My only concern is that our #1 & #2 defensemen are out.

As far as Crosby, I just think he needs to grow up a bit. he is a very talented kid. I think he is also listened to the crybaby complaints as I haven't seen the whinning so far this series.


----------



## mtnman (May 12, 2008)

> As far as Crosby, I just think he needs to grow up a bit.


I hate to say it but I agree!!!! I would whine and cry too though if I was a penguin because the Flyers are beating the crap out of them on the ice. Philly is deffinately playing much more aggressive than Pittsburgh is but thats one of the big things I like about hockey. Its diffinately a contact sport!!! Philly probably will play better at home I just hope they dont play to much better because I would love to see Pittsburgh and the Red Wings playing for the cup! I dont think Pitsburgh will win the cup though if they have to play Detroit. The Red Wings are playing way to good. Pavel Datsyuk notched his first career hat trick tonight, thats a cool way to get your first, in the playoffs. =D>


----------



## Derek777 (May 13, 2008)

mtnman said:


> Pavel Datsyuk notched his first career hat trick tonight, thats a cool way to get your first, in the playoffs. =D>


isnt that crazy? as good as he is and been around for a few years like he has? im surprised. however, sometimes you just gotta get the breaks.


----------



## slim357 (May 13, 2008)

Im routing for the fly boys myself for two reason one i hate the pens, two the flyers took out my team so, if they win it all it will be somewhat better that the caps lost to the champs. only problem now is I cant see a game unless its on nbc. Only thing i dislike about the fly boys is how amazingly dirty they are, I mean do you really need to check the goalie. As for me I'm in the "wait till next year" boat, but best player in the nhl is in washington!


----------



## DahFISH (May 13, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Only thing i dislike about the fly boys is how amazingly dirty they are, I mean do you really need to check the goalie.



If you look around its not just the Flyers. Did you happen to see any of the detroit/dallas series yet? Yikes!! Or the Malkin elbow that left Briere wondering what his name was for a couple of shifts. The flyers are no angels but who is this deep into the playoffs? And as far as the goalie go's if he is out of the crease and still handling the puck he should be hit, no matter what color sweater he is wearing. :twisted:


----------



## mtnman (May 13, 2008)

> And as far as the goalie go's if he is out of the crease and still handling the puck he should be hit, no matter what color sweater he is wearing.
> 
> 
> > Dam straight!!!!
> > _*GO PENS!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## mtnman (May 14, 2008)

The Pens are looking good!!! 3-0 Its gonna be tough for Philly to make a comeback now.I must say last nights game neither team impressed me anough to say they are good enough to beat the Red Wings. My pridiction is the Pens against Detroit and the will loose big in the cup!!!!! I hope im wrong but it doesnt take a rocket scientist to see the facts.


----------



## slim357 (May 14, 2008)

DahFISH said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing i dislike about the fly boys is how amazingly dirty they are, I mean do you really need to check the goalie.
> ...


What about when they are on offense and hitting him, that doesnt seem right, also checking defense men into the goalie is cheap but i dont think its as bad even tho it won them a game and thus the series


----------



## mtnman (May 14, 2008)




----------



## shamoo (May 15, 2008)

I have to agree with slim357, if there is one player whos the total package he is in Washington. I dont know how to spell his last name, but he can take it as well as dish it out. I bleed all Philly colors but have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I have to agree with slim357, if there is one player whos the total package he is in Washington. I dont know how to spell his last name, but he can take it as well as dish it out. I bleed all Philly colors but have to give credit where credit is due.




Can I get some credit?


----------



## shamoo (May 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol: I know he needs to feed his family :lol: :lol: he might be a punk but he is good.


----------



## mtnman (May 15, 2008)

The Penguins really suck tonight. 3-0 at the end of the first period, That sucks bad. Fluery cant stop the puck even if my 5 year old neice shot it at him . They definately dont look like Stanley Cup material so far tonight. I havnt giving up all hope yet but its getting scarce quickly tonight!!!!! 
GO PENS!!!!!!!
I have to root for them they need all the help they can get tonight!!!
I know ive shot my mouth off a little so if the Pens loose I deserve all thats coming . Let me have it if you feel the need!!!! Not that it will really make me feal bad but you can still say what you have to say. LOL


----------



## Leibs16 (May 16, 2008)

Thats how Philly does it Mountain Man!!!!!!!  (im not gonna talk to much trash though cause we are still down 3-1, and because Mountain Man catches huge Muskies, and because he can catch them all while killing a thirty pack of Busch.)


----------



## mtnman (May 16, 2008)

Philly kicked the crap out of Pittsburgh last night. Philly deserved that game becuase the penguins played like a bunches of pigeons. Fluery stopped of few nice shots a little to late. Im gonna say if Pittsburgh dont win Sunday night that Philly will come back and win the series. I really hope Im wrong but I have filling things could get ugly out there on the ice! Theres a party at my house Sunday night and all are welcome, even you Philly fans! My wife dont know about this happening yet but a bunch of my buddies do so theres no turning back now!!!!! She young so she will get over it. SOME DAY!!!


----------



## DahFISH (May 16, 2008)

slim357 said:


> What about when they are on offense and hitting him, that doesnt seem right, also checking defense men into the goalie is cheap but i dont think its as bad even tho it won them a game and thus the series



Do you really believe that one play cost the caps the series?? Besides how many times has the defence push a forward into the goalie and and been rewarded with a powerplay? now thats cheap. I do agree that Ovechkin is the best all around player in the NHL he is a tough throwback type of player that could play in any era. As long as he doesn't make diving part fo his game.

The Flyers played "Flyers hockey" last night. Love it or hate it that is how they are going to have to play to move on. I see the writing on the wall. I know the Pens are the better team right now, but I would love to see the Flyers take the next one and really make a series out of it.


mtnman said:


> Im gonna say if Pittsburgh dont win Sunday night that Philly will come back and win the series.



I believe that is a real possibility, the odds and history wont show that. But both Philly and Pitt showed me some stuff last night that could make that happen [-o< [-o< should be fun.


----------



## mtnman (May 16, 2008)

My wife says they are gonna stretch it out to game 6 and the Pens will end it then. She thinks it wil bring more money into Pittsburgh if they play more of the series!


----------



## mtnman (May 18, 2008)

Goog luck today Philly, but I think the Pens are gonna end it today. I think they were just being smartasses and let Philly win one so that they could end the sreies at home in front of the home town crowd. It makes sense really, It would just bring that much more money into Pittsburgh but It also could backfire and Philly could just come tear them up 3 more times and end the year for the Pens. Philly is definately a good enough team to do it but I hope they are not that good today. Only time will tell. GO PENS!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (May 19, 2008)

Congrats mtnman, your team did it =D> . I wish it could have been more of a series, the better team won, but hey going from being the worst team in the east to the semi-final, not too shabby.


----------



## Towmotor (May 21, 2008)

Gotta tip my hat to the Pens. Nobody ever pretended they were a defensively sound team, but they've shut down three teams now. Detroit will have a good team on the other side of the red line. 

That being said.........................................LET'S GO FLYERS!
Next year, of course. 

Towmotor.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 22, 2008)

GO CANES! 8) I NEVER WATCHED HOCKEY BEFORE TILL THEY WON THE CUP


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

My mighty Bruins will do it one year before I die!






























Hopefully! :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2008)

I see your expecting to live a long life :wink:


----------

